# Dish Network "Inactive" Screen



## gobears72 (Nov 11, 2006)

Guys,

Not that I have my Archos issue resolved, I've stumbled into another question.

How do you turn off (or can you?) the Dish Network "Inactive" screen? I went into "Preferences/Inactivity Standby" have it on "Disable" but the inactivity screen still comes up after some time (ie you have to hit select, which is not on option when trying to record via an Archos device).

I thought by disabling the inactivity standy screen, this would/should eliminate this, no?

Thanks all!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The usual way to take the receiver out of standby mode is to schedule an auto-tune event prior to the time you want it to be available. For example, schedule an auto-tune timer for 30 minutes before you want to start an Archos recording.

Actually, with the PocketDish device, you can schedule a recording for the EXT device and the receiver will turn on the PocketDish and start the recorder on it at the scheduled time. I'm not sure if the newer Archos devices work the same or not.


----------

